# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Renting a car for a day

## countrytb

We're going to be in Vegas this weekend, Friday to Monday. We want to rent a car on Monday for the day and go to the Hoover Dam. We'd need to be back in Vegas by about 5-5:30pm to get to the airport. Anything else around Vegas/the Hoover Dam area/short day trips that we should check out? We've never been to Vegas before.

Thanks.

----------


## martinguptill

Hiring a car on rent becomes very popular from last few many years because many people who likes to travel by car which is a great way.There are many travelling companies in the market which provides their best services for all.

----------


## aronsmiths

There are many great advantages of renting a car for a day. In fact, car rentals are a popular way for people to travel or to provide transportation on arrival at a destination

----------

